# cups-base broken on amd64?



## tankist02 (Nov 29, 2009)

FreeBSD 8.0 Release amd64. Ports updated as of today. Compiling print/cups-base results in the following error:


```
Linking ipp...
cc -L../cgi-bin -L../cups -L../filter -L../ppdc -L../scheduler -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib  -pie -fPIE -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -fPIC 
-Os -g -fstack-protector -o ipp ipp.o libbackend.a -lcups -L/usr/local/lib -lgnutls    -pthread -lm -lcrypt
/usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/crt1.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/lib/crt1.o: could not read symbols: Bad value
gmake[1]: *** [ipp] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/data/ports/print/cups-base/work/cups-1.4.2/backend'
gmake: *** [all] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /data/ports/print/cups-base.
```

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jemrpo (Nov 30, 2009)

Same problem here.


----------



## snappy (Nov 30, 2009)

Ditto.


----------



## mfaridi (Nov 30, 2009)

I have this problem with FreeBSD 7.2 . when I want upgrade it to new version


----------



## anlai (Nov 30, 2009)

Me too, when I upgrade packages. My system is FreeBSD 7.2/amd64.


----------



## jnr (Nov 30, 2009)

print/cups-image has the same problem on 8.0 amd64.


----------



## dinoex@ (Nov 30, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.x and greater can not build PIE anymore.
please update the ports, I have a workaround commited.


----------



## MissileSilo (Nov 30, 2009)

I have this problem on FreeBSD 8.0 / amd64.


----------



## MissileSilo (Nov 30, 2009)

dinoex@ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 7.x and greater can not build PIE anymore.
> please update the ports, I have a workaround commited.



Thanks, this worked.


----------



## jemrpo (Nov 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted by dinoex@  View Post
> FreeBSD 7.x and greater can not build PIE anymore.
> please update the ports, I have a workaround commited.



How do I do that?.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2009)

By reading.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## tankist02 (Nov 30, 2009)

Verified that the problem is fixed. Updated ports with


```
portsnap fetch update
```

and successfully built cups-base and cups-image.

Thanks, dinoex@!


----------



## MissileSilo (Nov 30, 2009)

jemrpo said:
			
		

> How do I do that?.




```
csup -L 2 -h cvsup10.FreeBSD.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
```


----------



## jemrpo (Nov 30, 2009)

Got it, I was updating doing make update on /usr/ports/, thought it was enough.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Cups-base would not build here (i386)
doing ALL of the below worked:

```
1... make rmconfig
2... make patch
3... edit Makedefs.in to remove one parameter (per
freebsd-questions list)
4... launch sh subshell
5... make build
```
Not sure if the "code" tags apply unless I complete
the instructions...


----------

